# Public Land Ohio bowkill.



## cumberland (Nov 18, 2016)

Got this buck on my last morning of 10 day hunt. Exhausted but happy.


----------



## cself (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice congratulations!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2016)

I'd be tickled to death with that buck. Way to go!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah man! Congrats!


----------



## bear claw (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome congrats


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice buck for sure! Congrats. It is hard hunting up there but there is plenty of good public grounds.


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow that's a big un, congrats!


----------



## cumberland (Nov 19, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Nice buck for sure! Congrats. It is hard hunting up there but there is plenty of good public grounds.



I have been hunting up there for 18 years, and the hunting is tougher than ever. Lower deer population and more hunters than ever.  Thanks.


----------



## cumberland (Nov 19, 2016)

DSGB said:


> I'd be tickled to death with that buck. Way to go!


 Thanks. I was tickled to death with him. LOL.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 20, 2016)

Way to stick with it. Great buck! Public land makes it that much sweeter!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 21, 2016)

That is a beast!!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 21, 2016)

Heck yea great buck, congrats.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 21, 2016)

Great job sir


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow. Great buck!  Way to stick with it.


----------



## South Man (Dec 1, 2016)

nice


----------



## jawja7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Which Public Land were you hunting? We hunted on the edge of public land there a few weeks ago and there was a group of GA guys there that we didn't meet. We did meet a couple of GA guys that were from Hall County.


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome buck!


----------



## SAhunter (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice buck. Congratulations.


----------

